

Binvis.io: visual analysis of binary files - wxs
http://binvis.io/

======
wxs
See this blog post by the author showing his earlier work in visualizing
binary files:
[http://corte.si/posts/visualisation/binvis/index.html](http://corte.si/posts/visualisation/binvis/index.html)

